# evaporust



## spoker (Jan 14, 2018)

evaporust also comes in a thick paste,you can just put it on an area,let t sit and rinse it off,you now have the choice of soaking a part ore puting this past on,works the same,wont harm paint,decals etc


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 14, 2018)

Huh........I’ve never seen it in a paste form.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 15, 2018)

Got any pics of successful results?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Huh........I’ve never seen it in a paste form.




I think they call it Navel Jelly.


----------



## spoker (Jan 15, 2018)

no it was at a booth at sema,it also available in a 5 gallon bucket $44.00 which makes it half price froma gallon size plus you have a5 gallon container to use


----------



## spoker (Jan 15, 2018)

navel jelly is acid and will etch your parts and change how the surface looks cause acid burns


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 16, 2018)

let us know if you see it on the market other than SEMA. Checked my suppliers here and got the "dear in the headlights" look.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 16, 2018)

It is on their website. I contacted them about availability. 

https://www.evapo-rust.com/evapo-rust-gel/


----------



## fattyre (Jan 16, 2018)

Evaporust is an amazing product.  Recently used it and its worth having a gallon or two around.   Gel could be super handy for things like handle bars or larger items where it gets real expensive to completely submerge.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok

Just got the reply.  It is for sale as we speak at O Reillys auto parts.


----------



## spoker (Jan 16, 2018)

jimsbeercans said:


> let us know if you see it on the market other than SEMA. Checked my suppliers here and got the "dear in the headlights" look.



get ahold of the company


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 16, 2018)

See my answer a couple above yours.  You can buy it now at O Reillys auto parts.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 21, 2018)

We are taking the "gel or paste" not the liquid. The Canal Winchester store has no clue. Bet the can't find their own ass with both hands!
Will het the website later tonight.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Jan 22, 2018)

Did you say O'Reilly auto parts?

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...t-remover-gel/er088/5692463?manufacturer=true


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks Bob and Mtnbikeman. Picked some up last night and might try it next week. Bought a bike that was hanging in the garage and the uncoated hooks left rust marks in the rim. Otherwise a pretty clean bike. If it works will save me time on soaking.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 25, 2018)

spoker said:


> navel jelly is acid and will etch your parts and change how the surface looks cause acid burns



I've used it many many times,mostly on fenders and rims,with great success. Just recently, I used  It and some elbow grease to  transform a couple of 16" ers from rusted junk to a couple of cool bikes for the grandchildren. It never etched anything.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 30, 2018)

eh hemm pics laddys?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> eh hemm pics laddys?



I have no before pictures, wish I  had taken some. These two bikes were literally 2 little piles of rust. every shiney piece  had a thick
coat of rust from hanging in my Michigan shed 15+ years but little pitting. They both cleaned up real good with Naval jelly,making sure to follow directions and some elbow grease with the turtle wax rust remover and chrome polish.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 3, 2018)

radness!!!


----------



## KelRod (May 11, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Evapo rust gel? If so, how did it effect the paint?


----------



## Santee (Jul 23, 2018)

KelRod said:


> Has anyone tried the Evapo rust gel? If so, how did it effect the paint?



Did you ever get an answer from someone?  I was curious whether it would hurt paint.


----------

